# Suche Hilfe bei LED Schaltplan



## Caps-lock (9. Januar 2013)

Moinsen Leute,

da hier wohl auch viele Leute sind die sich mit Elektronik auskennen hätte ich folgendes Anliegen.
Demnächst werden meine Frau und ich über ein Haus verfügen und ich endlich wieder über ein richtig eigenes Zimmer wie zu Kindertagen.
In diesem Zimmer würde ich gerne ein Regal mit Hilfe von LEDs beleuchten. Wahlweise mit der "Ich leite das Licht in Plexiglasplatten" oder einfach nur ich hab ein Dutzend LED Spots Methode.
In diesem Regal würde ich gerne n Modelle (n=10-20) jeweils separat oder von mir aus auch in Gruppen beleuchten können. 
Vielleicht sogar mit ner Automatik: Modell eins fadet rein, wird 5 Sekunden beleuchtet, fadet aus, Modell zwei wird fadet ein etc..
Möglicherweise kann man sowas auch per USB über einen Rechner steuern oder Programmieren.

Meine praktische Erfahrung beim Basteln mit Elektronikkomponenten befindet sich bei etwa null (Ich vor Ewigkeiten Weichen und Licht meiner elektrischen Eisenbahn verkabelt).
Theoretisch weiß ich was eine Reihen und was eine Paralellschaltung ist und ich bin mir sicher ich kann das mit der richtigen Anleitung auch berechnen.

Soo nach der Einleitung nun die Fragen:
1. Ist mein Vorhaben schwachsinnig und unrealistisch schwer zu realisieren ?
2. Kennt jemand vielleicht ein Buch (so mit Papier) in der solche Projekte beschrieben werden ?
3. Gibt es ein Freewarerprogramm mit dem man einen Schaltplan zeichnen kann und in dem auch Spannungen und Stromstärken berechnet werden ?
4. Versteh ich das richtig, dass mir das Stichwort "Mikrocontroller programmieren" helfen kann ?

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus .

Grüße Caps


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Januar 2013)

1. Wenn die Ahnung bei 0 liegt, dann ist es für den Anfang wirklich "etwas" viel. Allerdings macht grad bei der Elektrotechnik das autodidaktische Spaß. ^^
2. Literatur gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Solche Aufgaben gibt es auch als Klausurfragen für's TG -> Schulbücher können da helfen (aber nicht nur). Man kann aber auch im Internet viel finden und es gibt auch Fachforen.
3. Eagle zum Beispiel
4. Kann, ist allerdings overkill. Lötkolben brauchst du sowieso und Oszilloskopwäre auch net schlecht, muss aber net sein. Ne reine Hardwarelösung mit IC's funktioniert auch. Das dürfte sogar wesentlich einfacher sein, weil du Schaltlogik und E-Technik sowieso brauchst und das Programmieren kannst du dir dann sparen.

Ich würde dir empfehlen, nach einer fertigen Lösung zu schauen, und das dann zu kaufen. Außer du willst es des bastelns Weges und des autodidaktischen Weges machen.


----------



## Ogil (9. Januar 2013)

Naja - dabei stellen sich halt eine Reihe Fragen:


Wie flexibel soll das Ganze sein - d.h. wie genau willst Du das Faden/Leuchten/Blinken kontrollieren koennen? Steuerung per uC ist flexibler - aber dann musst Du auch bissl was programmieren. Fuer Einsteiger waere da sowas wie Arduino gut geeignet (wenn Du Dich fuer die uC-Variante entscheiden solltest).
Soll das Ganze einfarbig oder RGB sein? Einfarbig macht das Ganze deutlich einfacher - aber RGB-LEDs mit vielen bunten Farben machen freilich mehr her.
Wie hell/leuchtstark soll das Ganze sein? Reichen "normale" LEDs oder braucht es mehr Bumms (was dann vermutlich einen Treiber fuer die LEDs erfordert)?
Wie modular/erweiterbar soll das Setup sein? Bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du niemals mehr als z.B. 20 LEDs brauchst?
Bei Instructables wirst Du z.B. viele Infos/Anleitungen finden.

Eine relativ einfache Loesung mit zugekauften Teilen waeren z.B. die ShiftBrites und ein uC Deiner Wahl.

PS: Und bei Problemen einfach nachfragen! Je nachdem wo Du herkommst, gibt es in Deiner Stadt eventuell auch einen Hackerspace und Leute die Dich gern beim Basteln unterstuetzen!


----------



## xynlovesit (9. Januar 2013)

http://www.instructables.com/id/The-Definitive-Guide-to-LED-Accent-Lighting/

Das waere ein Guide. Ich habe einfach die LED Leisten bei IKEA gekauft, hat auch ein Fadeeffekt :b


----------



## Caps-lock (9. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Antworten.

Halbfertige Bauteile wären sicher eine gute Idee und programmieren kann ich leidlich (Basic, Pascal, C++, Fortran). Das was man als 15-16 Jähriger Nerd so macht bevor man die Frauen für sich entdeckt . Aber ist halt schon ne halbe Ewigkeit her.

Was hat es mit dem IC, uC auf sich ?

Erweiterbarkeit wäre natürlich schon schön.

Ganz toll wäre natürlich eine Art "Steckdosenleiste" und auf jedem Kanal liegt dann eine LED die ich mit was auch immer Steuern kann.

Ich denke blaue oder weisse LEDs wären für mich völlig ausreichen, da ich viele Farben in nem Farbwechlser nicht unbedingt brauche.
Nachher werd ich mal durch die Links stöbern.

Versteh ich das richtig, dass man bei einer RGBs dann 3 mal Saft und einmal Erde hat ?
Also im Grunde erstmal nur 4 adrige Kabel statt 2 Adern verlegt ?

Also mein Traumregal würde folgendermaßen aussehen.

--------------------------------
| 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 |
--------------------------------
| 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 |
--------------------------------
| 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 |
--------------------------------

Hinter jedem Regalfach würden 5 (willkürliche Zahl) Leds kleben, die das ganze Fach beleuchten.
Ich kann jedes Fach separat an und aus machen und eventuell auch Dimmen.
Farbe wäre vermutlich überflüssig, weil ich weder grünes noch rotes licht brauchen würde.
Also reicht blau oder weiss aus.

Die Leitungen laufen dann alle bei der 1 links unten zusammen in ein "Gerät".
Das "Gerät" müsste also 24 Steuerleitungen haben und auf der anderen Seite ist ne Erdung für alle 24 Leds oder ?
Das "Gerät" würde ich dann gerne so programmieren können, dass es verschiedene Programme gibt.
Alles an, alles aus, 1-8 als "Lauflicht" und dann am Reihenende eine Zeile tiefer.


----------



## Ogil (10. Januar 2013)

Hatte ja deshalb an diese Shiftbrites gedacht: Einfach zu verschalten (alle in eine Kette mit Daten-/Clock-/Controllleitung zu einem "Controller") und dadurch beliebig erweiterbar und quasi fertig. Ich denke die sind auch ziemlich hell und vermutlich reicht da 1 Modul fuer eines Deiner Modelle (Vielleicht mal Videos dazu anschauen - hab die Dinger noch nicht live gesehen. Alternativ gibt es die MegaBrites - sind aber zu teuer...). Der Controller koennte z.B. ein uC (Mikrocontroller) sein - sowas wie ein Arduino ist da sicher ausreichend und einfach zu programmieren. Ausserdem gibt es direkt ein Shield (Aufsteckplatine) zum Anschluss der Shiftbrites an den Arduino. Haettest also ein Baukasten-Bastel-System das Du selbst programmieren kannst.

So billig wie eine LED-Kette mit Fernsteuerung von Ebay wird das aber nicht werden - dafuer halt flexibler und Du lernst was dabei


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Januar 2013)

IC's sind Bausteine auf den Platinen, mit denen man Schaltkreise realisiert. Die verwendet man fur logische Verknüpfungen.

uC ist die Abkürzung für Microcontroller, wobei das u ein My ist. Da du ja verschiedene Programme drauf verwenden willst und jedes Fach separat ansteuern willst, ist der Microcontroller auf jedenfall die bessere Wahl. Normale Potis sind zwar Suboptimal, weil die das Verstellen nicht ewig mitmachen werden, allerdings kannste die dann als Dimmer benutzen.

Das "Gerät" müsste also 24 Steuerleitungen haben und auf der anderen Seite ist ne Erdung für alle 24 Leds oder ? -> Kommt drauf an, was für Pins der uM zur Verfügung stellt. Da es allerdings 24 separate Module sind, würde ich Sie zumindest auch seprat auf Masse legen.

Alles in allem kein Problem, sobald das Konzept stimmt. Ich würde mir auf jedenfall noch nen Taster holen, damit ich durch die Programm einfach durchschalten kann. Als verschiedene Programme versteh ich die von dir aufgelisteten Subroutinen.

Und deine "Steckdosenleiste" ist im Grunde eine Lochrasterplatine. Mit ein bisschen Motivation kannst du ja noch ne kleine Kiste drumherum basteln


----------



## Caps-lock (10. Januar 2013)

Ok dann scheint mein Vorhaben zumindest erstmal zu stimmen und ich werd mich mal in die Materie einlesen .
Wie gut, dass unser Haus erst in Richtung Sommer fertig wird, aber ich hab das gefühl ich muss vorher ne Menge lernen.

Ich hab irgendwie noch keinen Plan wie man ein Programm auf einen uC "kopiert" aber das wird wohl mit der Zeit


----------



## Xidish (10. Januar 2013)

Ich habe zwar Null Plan, wie Du das alles umsetzen kannst.
Wünsche Dir auch gutes Gelingen!

Doch spontan fiel mir zu Deiner Anordnung was ein.



Caps-lock schrieb:


> --------------------------------
> | 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 |
> --------------------------------
> | 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 |
> ...



Kann sein, daß ich dieses Jahr weihnachtsgeschädigt bin.
Doch irgendwie hat die Anordnung was von 'nem Adventskalender. 

greetz & gn8


----------



## Caps-lock (10. Januar 2013)

Mist ich wusste ich hab so eine Anordnung letztens erst gesehen.
Ich hab auch keine Ahnung wie ich das umsetzen soll .

Das mit dem Board scheint soweit klar zu sein, ich hab nur das Gefühl das ich irgendwo mehr Strom brauche als ein USB Port liefern kann, wenn ich da 100 Leds oder so betreiben möchte.
Kann man die Leds für jedes Fach in einen Stromkreis setzen und der uC steuert ne Art Potentiometer ?
Von dem uC gehen dann 20 "Steuerleitungen" ab und die schalten dann den Strom an oder aus.

Für einen Strange würde das so aussehen
X= Schalter (Poti) 
--- Steuerleitung


 ........LED
..........|
 ..........|
uC-----X
..........|
..........|
 ...... Stromquelle

Mit Wasser wäre es so, als ob da immer Wasser von der Quelle zur Led fließt und der uC macht ein Ventil auf und zu.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Januar 2013)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ok dann scheint mein Vorhaben zumindest erstmal zu stimmen und ich werd mich mal in die Materie einlesen .
> Wie gut, dass unser Haus erst in Richtung Sommer fertig wird, aber ich hab das gefühl ich muss vorher ne Menge lernen.
> 
> Ich hab irgendwie noch keinen Plan wie man ein Programm auf einen uC "kopiert" aber das wird wohl mit der Zeit



Indem du es om PC rüberspielst. ^^

Achte aber darauf, dass du ein Starterkit/Devkit nimmst. Ohne Board wird dir der uC nähmlich NICHTS bringen.
Hier ein Beispiel, ich weiß aber net, ob das Board was taugt, da ich es nicht kenne:
http://www.mercateo.com/p/139-1701515/STARTERKIT_ST_ARM_CORTEX_M3_Typ_STM32_103STK.html?showSimplePage=NO&ViewName=live~showGrossColumn&utm_source=product-search&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=Entwicklungskit#olimex-starterkit-st-arm-cortex-m3-typ-stm32-103stk-olimex


----------



## Ogil (10. Januar 2013)

Ich wuerde als Anfaenger etwas empfehlen, was in der Bastel-Community beliebt ist - einfach weil Du dann deutlich einfacher Hilfe findest und in deren Foren reger Austausch herrscht. Also z.B. eben Arduino: Sehr beliebt, sehr einfach - aber nicht unglaublich leistungsstark. Ich persoenlich bevorzuge mbed (wie das Board von Schrotti ARM Cortex-M3 basiert) allerdings moegen manche nicht den Online-Compiler - der allerdings auch Vorteile hat (z.B. kann ich da mit meinem Nexus7 programmieren).


----------

